# New Collars and Other pics



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ellas Lead collar for the dogs.  

2"Boris for Casper









1 1/2" Harvest for Ronon










1 1/2" Aegis for Rocky










1" Halloween-y










Keenan at 14 weeks










Playing with Jack










Stalking the kitty










The kitty ready for the pup


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Those are so cute, I love the cat ready for the pup.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Those are really nice collars!


----------

